# Favorite paint pattern? Poll



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tovero isn't a pattern.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Ooops lol well too late to edit the poll. If tovero isn't a pattern then what would you consider it? I'm curious to know.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Tovero is a catch-all term that means "ummm my horse has tobiano and some other white pattern". It can mean tobiano plus anything really.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh ok cool thanks!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE frame. Something about that pattern catches my eye everytime. Great thread =)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My favorite pinto pattern would, I think, be considered splash. As far as pintos go, I like horses without a whole lot of white on them, so some high whites and a couple of belly spots are about as far as I like to go.

However, I did ride this one little paint horse that was really flashy looking. I think he was considered a tobiano...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

I voted tobiano becuase that is what my boy is but I also love Frames!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to only like tobianos, but after delving into the world of color genetics, I have discovered that I prefer overos. Splash being my favorite by far. I absolutely adore loud splash horses.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I love splashed white and sabino. Anything with a really outrageous pattern, but I don't usually like the jagged edges of a frame overo.

My mare is "tovero" - tobiano and appears to have splash as well, but could possibly be frame as she has so much white it's difficult to tell!


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I love tobianos, especially the ones that have white just over their shoulders and haunches. 

I also like the ones that get freckley around the edges of the white like this one









Is there a specific name for that?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

That is caused by sabino.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, I picked Frame. But I like a really loud overo. So a combination of Splash, sabino and frame suites me well.

I like mixes of patterns.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like either clean looking tobianos or LOUD markings of the others. I'm picky about white faces; I don't like it when there isn't any "eyeliner" on a paint.

And Smrobs, I actually think yours could be an overo, unless is had white crossing the back (Neck crossings don't count for a tobiano)


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> I like either clean looking tobianos or LOUD markings of the others. I'm picky about white faces; I don't like it when there isn't any "eyeliner" on a paint.


I definitely agree with this! Can't stand 'wall-eyes' or pink skin around them.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> ...
> And Smrobs, I actually think yours could be an overo, unless is had white crossing the back (Neck crossings don't count for a tobiano)


No the horse smrobs posted is a tobiano.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Not to pick a fight but my paint has "tovero" on her papers. So I assume the APHA considers it as a pattern some sort. 

As for favorite pattern: none.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes, APHA considers it a "pattern" but sometimes they don't even register horses per their own guidelines.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Love them all, but I think my favorite pattern is our bay tobiano.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ive got to say that Overo is my favorite, not just because my horse has it, I just love the way it seems focused in a main area.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> Not to pick a fight but my paint has "tovero" on her papers. So I assume the APHA considers it as a pattern some sort.


The APHA also only recognise 16 colours, and then say that APHA horses come in all coat colours.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

There was this horse (Ghost) at the summer camp I work at that is my absolute FAVORITE paint pattern. He has 4 high whites - all the way up to his body, the fronts stop as soon as they touch his body and the back leg whites join together under his belly, and a kinda bald face (wide stripe?). I just think facial markings like his are the absolute cutest ever.
Too bad he's a gray and it's therefore impossible to really photograph his white. haha
I also really like how Ghost here is so fleabitten that it's not crazy hard to see his white. He has "ninja white" where it's there and cool, but you have to find it.











I also really like what sabino does to horses. That splashy look is so pretty!

I'm not a fan of most tobianos or those "look like a cow" pintos, but I firmly believe that a good horse is never a bad color, so I try not to discriminate. :lol: 
However, sorrel tobianos/cow-looking horses get a free pass. Something about sorrel mixed with lots of white really gets to me. I'm not a fan of sorrels with minimal white though! Anything else can have minimal white, I'm weird. haha!


----------



## SionTheMonster (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a little bit biased since my guy's an overo, lol! But I love tobianos as well.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I like frame and tovero. Anything loud, flashy, jagged, and outrageous. I also love blue eyes. 

The only thing I really don't care for is pink skin around an eye. But I know that comes in a lot of loud patterns so I can live with it. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This filly was a really pretty color, even though she had way too much white on her face...and I'm sharing pictures just for all those that said they loved sabinos :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I naturally voted tobiano cause that what my babies are lol.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Whatever this little man is (splash? sabino?), I want it.











I'm really picky about my pintos. I only like bay and white tobianos with more white than bay. I only like black (or other dark color) and white overos. I HATE horses with only a small amount of white markings and a lot of base color, especially with that base color is sorrel. Picky, picky...


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> Whatever this little man is (splash? sabino?), I want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm no expert but he looks splash and sabino to me. Very pretty!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brighteyes said:


> Whatever this little man is (splash? sabino?), I want it.


He is splash. I don't think sabino because the white is over his eyes and the edges of the white look pretty clean. However, someone like Chiilaa will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I love Tobi's
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with Po on the mini. No sabino, just splash.


----------



## Alekazam (Feb 12, 2012)

I voted Tobiano. I kinda love that "cow" look. ha! I prefer clean white edges, no sabino for me. A flashy buckskin tobiano would be ideal for me. Or blue roan tobi.....or bay...or sorrel..... or black. Or any sound minded versatile horse.
I guess I'm not too picky.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

My favorite has always been overo, not sure why exactly. Dallas's family are almost all overos, he is just very special and spotless. lol.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

tobi's are my favorite


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Go tobiano go!! lol. :smile:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I find this thread discriminating! I like the breeding stock pattern, uncomplicated.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey now! I have a breeding stock..who happens to be positive for Frame. :lol:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I find this thread discriminating! I like the breeding stock pattern, uncomplicated.


 Sorry, I realized that I forgot that one.  I love the solids too, Two of mine are breeding stock solid paints. The filly in my avatar, Lakota is my favorite of the herd and she's the least colorful of the bunch.


----------

